# Conn. and call for aid station in bathroom



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there some bldg. code local to Connecticut which requires this in bathrooms. I'm in the middle of a retail fit up and there was an existing setup and prints call for a new one. Also noticing the same setup at alot of other places like this. Just an edwards a/v device outside restroom, and a lv switch with string adjacent to toilet. Don't see this much elsewhere aside from hospitals and nursing homes...just curious


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

When I worked at a place in CT, we joked around by pulling the string while using the bathroom. :laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

this ones not tied to the fa just a remote buzzer with light but I was curious as to what casued this requirement in a non medical enviornment or if the architect just copied what he saw existing...


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like Ada stuff,don't know the code on this but hotels have to have a couple of rooms on each floor with edwards door stuff and telephone strobes.


----------

